# Sufficient to each day



## Berean (Oct 12, 2009)

(Theodore Cuyler)

"As your days--so shall your strength be."
Deuteronomy 33:25

Sufficient to each day are the duties
to be done--and the trials to be endured.

God never built a Christian strong enough to
carry today's duties and tomorrow's anxieties
piled on the top of them.

"So do not worry about tomorrow, for tomorrow
will bring its own worries. Today's trouble is
enough for today." Matthew 6:34

-from Grace Gems


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 12, 2009)

Good to remember!


----------



## CNJ (Oct 12, 2009)

My father gave me that KJV verse when I was a young adult and too busy. It has stayed with me and I write about that verse Dad introduced me to in my book coming out next month.


----------

